# Seen this plowing ad?



## Robert Payer (Sep 6, 2003)

Has any one seen the advertisement of the the full color photo of a Saint Bernard dog who is wearing the small first aid barrow around his neck? The caption reads "Winters Best Friend!"

I wanted to use this concept to market additional snow plowing work. I think it was done by one of these mass marketing print companies who just changes the wording for your specific needs.
I do not believe that the photo is trade marked. If it is it is trademarked you can use it if they do the printing.

Can any one help me? 
Does any one know of a printing company who caters to snow plowers with specific marketing tools?


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I've seen some good adds for plowing(post cards). I've looked had a very hard time finding images like your talking about. We ended up doing our own, from our photos,came out OK, have been working OK, hate to see want really slick ones would do. I tried last year breifly to see if SIMA had anything in the works, didn't really get to far. If you find anything I apreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

SIMA has a dynamite marketing piece, that has been very well received by the membership.

If you're a member, just call the SIMA office and ask for a sample...


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Ditto on what John said, the SIMA marketing brochure is top notch and we have used it with great success.

Regarding the St. Bernard, there was an article on marketing in the 11/02 issue of Snow Business about a company out of Indianapolis called Mainscape. They had a postcard that sounds similar to what you described, but I don't know if it is copyrighted or not. We all love to share, but don't want to infringe on anyone elses rights. If you can't find any contact information for Mainscape, maybe Steve Smith at Snow Business could help you. [email protected]


----------

